# Windows 7 Network Woes...



## lhfan04 (Feb 18, 2012)

hello everyone, a fustrated windows user here. I am trying to use my wireless usb adapter on my windows 7 machine... before it worked for a while.. about a week then it stopped working. This same adapter works in Ubuntu perfectly. I have even tried using a powerline adapter. That never really worked... But again, it works perfectly in Ubuntu... What the heck is going on with my Windows 7 install?? I don't think there is any viruses on there as I keep MSE and Malwarebytes running. The windows troubleshooter is never helpful either, always just telling me to contact my isp. Any help you can give would be helpful.

Windows 7 x64 user here by the way


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What Brand and Model? If custom built, what Brand and Model is the Motherboard?

What is the brand and model of the network adaptor? Where did you get the drivers for the wireless card?


----------



## lhfan04 (Feb 18, 2012)

Its a custom built. I have already tried uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers multiple times.

Mobo= BIOSTAR T5 XE CFX-SLI LGA 1156
Wireless Adapter= Airlink 101 Golden N Wireless USB
Powerline Adapter= Zyxel PLA407


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

When I look at their support, I only see drivers for Mac . . where are you getting the Windows 7 drivrs?

AirLink101 Help Desk


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

lhfan04 said:


> hello everyone, a fustrated windows user here. I am trying to use my wireless usb adapter on my windows 7 machine... before it worked for a while.. about a week then it stopped working. This same adapter works in Ubuntu perfectly. I have even tried using a powerline adapter. That never really worked... But again, it works perfectly in Ubuntu... What the heck is going on with my Windows 7 install?? I don't think there is any viruses on there as I keep MSE and Malwarebytes running. The windows troubleshooter is never helpful either, always just telling me to contact my isp. Any help you can give would be helpful.
> 
> Windows 7 x64 user here by the way





> MSE and Malwarebytes running


Do you have the realtime Malwarebytes scanner?


----------



## lhfan04 (Feb 18, 2012)

JackBauer_24 said:


> Do you have the realtime Malwarebytes scanner?


I only got the free version of that.




Old Rich said:


> When I look at their support, I only see drivers for Mac . . where are you getting the Windows 7 drivrs?
> 
> AirLink101 Help Desk


I have already tried uninstalling and reinstalling drivers.. and it is the last one down on the link you provided


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------

